# Datenbankabfrage / Teilmengen



## Joob (14. Feb 2018)

Ich möchte Daten in ein TableView von JavaFX laden.
Wenn die bestehende Datenbank aber tausende von Einträgen enthält macht es keinen Sinn diese ganzen erst in die ObservalList zu laden, 
sondern nur die die auch gesehen werden, und dann nachzuladen, 

bzw. wenn man im Tableview nach oben scrollt die ersten wieder darzustellen 

oder als dritte Möglichkeit wenn ich einen Eintrag aus der Datenbank ausgewählt habe die Datensätze zu laden die in der Nähe stehen und dann entsprechend nachzuladen.

Das ist das Ziel.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Beispiele finde, wonach muss ich suchen ?


----------



## Joob (14. Feb 2018)

Ach ja die Datenbank ist mySQL


----------



## Barista (14. Feb 2018)

Man kann in MySql die Anzahl Datensätze, die beim Select zurückgegeben werden, mit LIMIT begrenzen.

Ich habe dies gefunden:

http://www.mysqltutorial.org/mysql-limit.aspx


----------

